# i want to die



## Praz (May 13, 2016)

Dear All,

i found the forum on internet, and understood there are ppl like me on this earth

so ill explain my case

im 30 year old man, 5'7" height, weighted 46kg (yess u read it right, im skinniest person on the earth i think)

since last 15 years i am suffering from IBS-c, this was started from jondis.before that i am healthier boy, active in all kinda sports, eating good , my appetite and digestion was awsm . after jondis all picture changed.liver become weaken. i get cured from jondis very well

after some years i started to loose my weight. as i coudent digest wheat,dairy,and protins (which is essentials for living) resulting this i start to loose weight as i coudent absorb nuitrition from food,

if i forcefully eat milk, n whey protine to gain weight, it act as a boomrang on me

it resulted in to heavy gas, bloating, n steaky, greecy stools. i need to take laxatives to clear that.

life is measrable for me now, in all this years. my personality is like nothing, i can only eat some fruits and rice dats eat

i tried all pathys like allopathy, homeopathy, and ayurveda, but none can help me

i did all test like blood, urine

did sonogrpahy all reports are normal, den what the issue

my mental stress is on dangerous leval cause of this issue, i tried to stay calm, but when i saw ther ppl enjoin their food, going to gym, having good personality , all my calmness gone away

i am totally clueless, what is the meaning in living this life

please help me

its a good time say by by to this world


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi, Praz -

Sorry you are feeling so bad. There's no need to contemplate suicide. First off, have you ever had a colonoscopy?

You need to take something every day for your constipation. Take the same amount of pills, at the same time. This has helped me a lot (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------



## anonanonski (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm not a doctor but it seems to me that you are lacking some dygestive enzymes and you can't digest food properly. Talk about that with your doctor. Regarding that ibs-c started after having livetr problems, maybe you still have some problems with the gallbladdr.

Also, there is no harm visiting an psychiatrist who can help you coping better with the situation. You may benefit from some antidepressants because it is known that with lack of serotonin (the happiness hormone) the bowels can't work properly.

Don't give up, there are many people in your boat. And remember, no matter how happy and careless someone may look on the outside, everybody has his demons.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

anonanonski said:


> I'm not a doctor but it seems to me that you are lacking some dygestive enzymes and you can't digest food properly. Talk about that with your doctor. Regarding that ibs-c started after having livetr problems, maybe you still have some problems with the gallbladdr.
> 
> Also, there is no harm visiting an psychiatrist who can help you coping better with the situation. You may benefit from some antidepressants because it is known that with lack of serotonin (the happiness hormone) the bowels can't work properly.
> 
> Don't give up, there are many people in your boat. And remember, no matter how happy and careless someone may look on the outside, everybody has his demons.


Good post, anonanonski.

I just wanted to add antidepressants can definitely help out and help out a lot, but one of the common side effects of them can be (WHAT ELSE) constipation, so....

For a lot of people regular exercise can just be good as antidepressant meds.


----------



## J.R. (May 15, 2016)

So sorry to hear your story Praz. It sounds a lot like me and I know some days it seems better to die than live, but I want to help offer you some hope if I can. I am also a 30y.o. male and my condition sounds similar to you, though I haven't had it as many years. Mine started at 18-19 yrs. old with jaundice and fatigue, and later the colon started not feeling right and started backing up regularly and not moving. I used to have very good digestion and could eat whatever I wanted with no problem, 2-3 bm's a day like clockwork. But that changed and I was always constipated, with sticky greasy stools that were hard to clean. It wasn't hard dry stool, it was the muscles of the intestine not working properly.

Like you I tried allopathic and naturopathic doctors, a chiropractor, an acupuncturist and none were able to help. Eating fiber was also no help. It became necessary for me to use laxatives and/or enemas regularly to get the stool out of my colon. For a few years it felt like I was spending half my day in the bathroom trying to get full relief.

So I spent a good while looking into hypothyroidism and heavy metal toxicity as possible underlying causes but those treatments didn't help much. Only very recently have I started looking into gut flora as possibly the root of the problem. I read the Gut and Psychology book by Dr. Campbell-McBride and started eating a low FODMAP Specific Carbohydrate diet last year. I was able to get off daily laxatives and only use them a few times per month, though I still am not cured and have a very spastic colon. My main problem now is just discomfort and a lot of trapped gas.

But I think the gut bacteria are at the root of this condition. I was taking antibiotics at age 18 and also had a very severe bout of diarrhea, so I might have wiped out some of the normal bacteria and now have overgrowth of pathogens. These pathogens could be interfering with the muscle activity in the intestine. The doctor at this clinic - http://www.cdd.com.au/pages/disease_info/constipation.html - (Dr. Thomas Borody) has said that most people with chronic constipation probably have an overgrowth of bacteria that produce opioids (narcotics) or similar toxins that paralyze the bowel muscles, and I think he is on to something. Narcotics also kill your personality and make you apathetic and I have felt like my personality and creativity went away when this disease came.

One thing I have been looking into the last couple months is FMT (fecal transplant, to repopulate the gut with good bacteria) and you might want to check that out. I have been socially isolated because of this disease, so it might be hard for me to find a good donor, but reading what I have read here on this forum and other places the last few days makes me really want to try it.

There are a couple people here who appear to have cured their IBS with fecal transplant:

- http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/243081-i-recently-fixed-my-ibs-d-its-gone/?hl=acureisoutthere#entry1115346

- http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/248714-the-things-i-do-for-ibs-fmt-journal/page-2

If you go here and read chapter 8, you will see a case of FMT curing chronic constipation:

- https://books.google.com/books?id=WyUhAgAAQBAJ&pg=PT8&lpg=PT8&dq=bugs+bowels+behavior&source=bl&ots=6MgjyVC7_w&sig=9KgL06bRh7EjIWBNu6ch4okdY8A&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjP9sPpitvMAhUH1SYKHcu-AdcQ6AEIXjAO#v=onepage&q=bugs%20bowels%20behavior&f=false

So there is one option that I think is worth a try. Also, for what it's worth, here are a couple things that I have found helpful:

- to support the liver and fat digestion, I found consistently taking ox bile, milk thistle, lecithin, glycine, and taurine seemed to improve bile flow and I was able to reduce my usage of senna and enemas when I took these. I was able to stop spending half the day in the bathroom. These were suggested to me by Dr. Andy Cutler.

- I don't know about other constipated people, but I honestly think fiber makes me worse. It is probably just feeding the diseased flora. It fills the colon faster but it doesn't make the bowel muscles move any better. It took me forever to think of trying a low-fiber diet, since every authority out there says low fiber causes constipation, but I have had better motility by eating a high fat diet and small, high calorie foods that don't produce much bulk in the intestines. Like meat, fish, butter, coconut oil, honey, juices but not whole fruits & vegetables.

- this treatment for constipation found here: https://www.google.com/patents/US6426338%C2

- fermented foods and probiotics may help some people, but they haven't seemed to help me much; I don't think they are the right kind of bacteria.

Sorry if I am rambling too much, but I want you to not give up. I still am fighting with a lot of IBS with spasms and trapped gas, but I have also managed to come off of chronic laxative use after 10 years of daily usage. And after feeling sunk and hopeless for most of my adult life because of my bowels, I have my hopes up that I will get to the root and beat the disease, and I hope you will hang in there and find your cure.


----------



## J.R. (May 15, 2016)

For some reason, part of my message didn't post -- after "this treatment for constipation found here:" should be https://www.google.com/patents/US6426338 -- it is a protocol by Dr. Borody using colchicine and olsalazine -- much easier to deal with than laxatives and enemas!


----------



## Praz (May 13, 2016)

thank u soo much all of u !!!!
atlist I found someone who gone through this. FMT looks very strange cant it resulted in to some infection?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Praz said:


> thank u soo much all of u !!!!
> atlist I found someone who gone through this. FMT looks very strange cant it resulted in to some infection?


It is possible to get an infection from an FMT, but not probable. Doubtful, which is good.

Our FDA all but banned FMT's for anything but for c diff here in America. I don't know if you are able to get them professionally done in your country or not? I tried two do-it-yourself FMT's, but they didn't work and it was very gross, as you can imagine. Regardless, I still think several FMT's, done in a professional or clinical setting, is your best bet for an actual real cure.

*'Treatment of Slow Transit Constipation With Fecal Microbiota Transplantation: A Pilot Study'*

Click on below link, it's a short read:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/26751143/

Until then? I would definitely try Dr. Schultze's Intestinal Formula # 1, as I said above. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Praz (May 13, 2016)

i cant even imagine to do that, hats off to u, that u tried


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Praz said:


> i cant even imagine to do that, hats off to u, that u tried


If you wanna read about my second attempt, just click below. There are other stories too, on that part of the board. It is rather slow moving there.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/227418-fecal-transplant-for-ibs-c/


----------



## mvjacobs (May 22, 2016)

Hi all,

I have suffered from serve chronic constipation for nearly 20 years. I am an extremely healthy and active person, with a clean whole foods diet and slim build. Given the physical and mental anguish my constipation and related IBS symptoms has caused me (I've honestly been to hell and back) I have searched far and wide for answers (if you're interested you can read a bit of my back story on a new blog I've created - http://www.giftofthegut.com/blog/2016/5/9/book-excerpt).

I am now absolutely convinced that if you have a healthy lifestyle, with regular activity, fresh foods, low sugar/dairy AND ARE STILL constipated then bacteria is the cause. As mentioned in an earlier post, this too is the philosophy espoused by the Centre for Digestive Diseases (I am a patient there). The key problem with this theory is that they can't yet identify and culture which bacteria is producing the toxins that are ultimately paralysing your bowel. I

have had very good results with very high doses of Rifaximin, only to relapse soon after treatment is completed. This suggest that my constipation is bacteria related, but that the bacteria are smart enough to repopulate once they are no longer exposed to antibiotics.

Given that antibiotics aren't the solution, you need to flip things on their head and flood the gut with probiotics. A Fecal Transplants is mother nature's ultimate probiotic, which is why this will be my next treatment option. I know CDD have had a very high success rate of treating chronic constipation with fecal transplants.

Given all this, please don't lose hope (I know that feeling all too well!).


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

mvjacobs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have suffered from serve chronic constipation for nearly 20 years. I am an extremely healthy and active person, with a clean whole foods diet and slim build. Given the physical and mental anguish my constipation and related IBS symptoms has caused me (I've honestly been to hell and back) I have searched far and wide for answers (if you're interested you can read a bit of my back story on a new blog I've created - http://www.giftofthegut.com/blog/2016/5/9/book-excerpt).
> 
> ...


We can't get FMT's for IBS-C here in America, but please keep us posted.

P.S. I haven't read it:

http://fecaltransplant.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/FecalTransplantGuide_Book2.png


----------

